# Help Please! Wife wants to rehome my puppy.



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not sure where to begin, so please bear with me. My wife is very angry at this moment and hopefully will calm down and find a better solution to our problem.
Our 6 month old puppy Duffy just jumped up on the bed and peed all over her and naturally she's very angry at both of us at the moment.
She has always been a bit dismissive of Duffy, insinuating that he's not very bright, so we're not exactly seeing eye to eye to begin with.
I thought we were making progress and in the last week Duffy has began peeing like he isn't even aware that he's doing it.
I'm not sure what the problem is, I can only say that I love him to death and don't want to give up on him, but at the same time I can't have my wife not talking to me.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

First things first..to the vet. He could have a medical reason, like a bladder infection.

Second, I feel for you...raising puppies or even bringing home an adult dog can be challenging enough when both parties are all in.

Hopefully she'll cool off a bit?


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

When Remington did that, he had a UTI. It's not his fault..he can't help it .
Meds worked pretty quickly.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

We'll be off to the vet in the morning. Hopefully it will be as simple as a bladder infection. What is the best way to catch a urine sample?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*

I'm betting on a UTI. Take a plastic, or dish (like the Glad disposable ones you buy at the store or one you don't care) about outside and stick it under him when he goes. Hopefully, he is squatting. You could probably use a baggie to catch it midstream!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I use a plastic ladle, that is just for that purpose. Makes it easy. 1st catch of the morning is best. I hope it is something simple that clears up with some meds.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"I hope it is something simple that clears up with some meds."

Me too.
Angry wives are no fun and I'm probably going to have to buy a new bedspread to smooth things over.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My vet made me a "tool" to catch it. He took what looked probably like a wire hanger and attached it nicely with duck tape to a plastic cup. It worked great!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also think it sounds like a UTI.
With my guy I just take one of those sandwich sized Tupperware containers and go out with him first thing in the morning, when he really needs to go. I stay close to him and when he lifts his leg (or squats for my girl) and starts to go, I swoop in midstream and catch it.
Stick it in the fridge until you go to the vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Kellyguy, tell your wife GRF will start signing up a petition "Duffy stays in his home" .

I am sorry hope your wife will calm down soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel sad when puppies get caught between couples. Remind your wife how short a time the pup has even been on earth- just a baby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

keep puppy, get rid of wife? (just kidding).
Did he lift his leg, or just pee?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"Did he lift his leg, or just pee?"

He just peed.
Yesterday he peed a "walking pee" in the hallway, and while I was cleaning that up he peed on the guest room bed. He was engaged in play with the cat at the time so I'm not sure if it's a medical or a behavioral issue. He's never lifted his leg yet on anything. 
The other ongoing disagreement I've had with the wife is her "nagging" to get him neutered and I'm firmly in the wait until he's 12 to 18 month camp.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If he just peed, it sure sounds like a medical issue to me. I hope you are able to get it straightened out with help from the vet.
Why does she want to get him neutered? It doesn't change anything unless you are having aggression issues with him, and obviously you are not.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

When Darcy's breeder took her back from the previous owner she was going to keep Darcy. The problem was Darcy's mom and Darcy did not get along at all. Later I thought that maybe Darcy smelled her mom's cancer (not diagnosed at the time) and that is why she would not connect with her mom again. But at the same time she got onto the breeder's bed and peed on her. 
None of that behavior happened once she joined out family. Maybe it was a UTI involved as one week after we got her she had a horrible UTI. She was not only on antibiotics but also on pain meds. 
Fiured that it was so painful for her to go pee pee that she would either go when excited by something else around or when she peed on the breeder she was actually trying to go to her for comfort due to the pain. Unfortunately the animosity between her and her mom caused different interpretations for her behavior.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully, the peeing problem is the result of a medical issue, such as an infection. Good luck at the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I agree that it sounds like Duffy could be dealing with a medical issue. If he's simply going about his life and accidentally peeing, something isn't right. 

Regarding the other issue... I'm sure there are many, many threads out here discussing the pros and cons of waiting or not waiting to neuter. But, just a thought, could you perhaps compromise with your wife on when to neuter Duffy? If it means keeping Duffy or rehoming him, an earlier than preferred neutering might be a better alternative? Just a thought to consider. It's sad that she hasn't been able to bond with Duffy yet, but I can understand her frustration if he's having accidents around the house and on her (yikes!). Poor Duffy... maybe your wife will be less upset if she finds out he's sick and just needs medication?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe the new bedspread should have flowers and a card from Duffy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My last two puppies each peed on the bed a couple times around the six month mark, and then never again. We just made sure they did not have access to that room for couple months. 

One puppy, it happened to be once a week when my husband left the house for his guitar lesson, for three Wednesday nights in a row. I had to quickly clean the bed before he got home. So it had something to do with my husband leaving.

The second puppy, not sure, she only did it twice. Now she is 14 months and has not done it in over eight months, and does have full access to that bed.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It might help your wife to know that Lexi also did the same thing a while ago who as you know is a similar age. I was not in the bed when it happened by I was standing right beside it. Her toilet training was going so well and then out of the blue this happened. My goldens have usually been toilet trained within a few days to a week so this was quite shocking to me. As it turns out it was a once off. Touch wood!

It was very unfortunate for your wife to be in bed at the time. I can understand why she would be so upset. The new quilt cover sounds like a great idea to me  

BEST wishes!! Hang in there it gets so much better than this!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How did the vet appointment go? Any news?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Just back from vet.
Urine sample showed higher than normal WBC's and some bacteria so we are starting amoxicillin. Vet didn't find any crystals in the urine, so that's a good thing. We also found the start of an ear infection in the right ear, and his physical exam was otherwise excellent.
Hopefully the infection is the root of the problem and the wife will settle down a bit.
Now to find a cleaners and some candy.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope Duffy will feel better soon and wife will be happy again!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Wife and Duffy have kissed and made up. Being tired and peed on makes women cranky it seems.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad those two made up, so you can relax a bit . It is hard to be between the two you love the most and they don't get along with each other. 
Hope Duffy is feeling better soon, it must be very stressful on him, to the point not to know "where" to pee :uhoh:.

Seriously, relax everything will be fine, we all have our bad days.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Happy wife happy life...after living with mine for 45+ years....I do understand. 

But let's be honest having a dog or kids for that matter will result in these type of episodes where they are sick or teenagers or whatever. Hopefully you discussed all of this with each other prior to getting a pup? if not, be sure to do it next time and with kids also, prior to getting or having one. I find wives do better if involved in those decisions, not just the act of picking one up or making one. 

that being said, sounds like you are on the right track.....patients is a virtue and when married both need to learn tons of patients....maybe that is what God put puppies on earth to do, teach us.

Good luck


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> .... Being tired and peed on makes women cranky it seems.


I think this is one of those universal truths  As much as I love dogs, animals, babies, and such, being peed on in bed ... ... good idea to get the candy. 
Glad to hear that Duffy is getting some meds and hope he feels better soon.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> "I hope it is something simple that clears up with some meds."
> 
> Me too.
> Angry wives are no fun ... .


LOL Tell us something we don't know about.

Good luck to you and the pup.

Max


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

PrincessDaisy said:


> LOL Tell us something we don't know about...
> 
> Max


Hooold on Max! What's that supposed to mean? :redhot:


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm so happy to read that Duffy is on the mend and your wife has recovered. Candy works wonders.

These posts started out serious but sure did end up funny! Thank you for the laughs.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"These posts started out serious but sure did end up funny! Thank you for the laughs."
There is almost always something humorous to be found in any situation. At least in my life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*

Kellyguy: What did the vet say?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope the infection clears up fast and no more peeing on wifey 

I think our household would be so different in that situation - hubby would be the one miffed if he got peed on, LOL. I take everything in stride


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Loukia said:


> …These posts started out serious but sure did end up funny! Thank you for the laughs.


 'cause I’ve never thought Duffy is in a real danger of losing his home. This little guy (Duffy) packs his toys for Kellyguy when he is on the trips to have to remember him. What kind of love is that, giving up favorite toys for the person he loves so much! And I know it is mutual. The wife will come around, we always do for our men.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that the vet found something, hopefully that will resolve the problem.
On another note, and please take this in the constructive way in which it is intended, you might teach Duffy to stay off the furniture. That might help appease your wife, and would certainly avoid any incidents of him peeing on her when she's on the bed.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Karen.
The vet said there were a few bacteria in the urine sample. The PH was normal and no crystals so he's fairly confident that there's no underlying kidney problems. With the bacteria and an abnormally high white blood cells found in the urine we're treating for an UTI. He also said it didn't sound like typical "marking" behavior so we're hopeful that the infection explains the cause. He also found a slight yeast infection in the right ear which is probably due to an allergy. Funny thing is that Duffy started shaking his head while we were waiting in the examining room which caused me to point out my suspicion to the vet. He hadn't been doing that at all before and I couldn't see anything obvious, but we caught that early. So far he's doing well taking his meds and no further "incidents" have occurred.
My wife is doing fine again too. It took a good nights rest for her to find her sense of humor.
Duffy weighed in at 53.6 pounds and he's about a week past reaching 6 months so his growth rate has been right on track. We had interactions with several strange dogs in the waiting room and those went very well. He met an 8 year old female standard poodle and they greeted politely. Then he interacted with a huge pit bull and they stayed on friendly terms. Duffy instinctively went into a down position with the pit bull when they greeted. He's a typical over enthusiastic greeter and we need to find a trainer that can work with my schedule.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*



kellyguy said:


> Hi Karen.
> The vet said there were a few bacteria in the urine sample. The PH was normal and no crystals so he's fairly confident that there's no underlying kidney problems. With the bacteria and an abnormally high white blood cells found in the urine we're treating for an UTI. He also said it didn't sound like typical "marking" behavior so we're hopeful that the infection explains the cause. He also found a slight yeast infection in the right ear which is probably due to an allergy. Funny thing is that Duffy started shaking his head while we were waiting in the examining room which caused me to point out my suspicion to the vet. He hadn't been doing that at all before and I couldn't see anything obvious, but we caught that early. So far he's doing well taking his meds and no further "incidents" have occurred.
> My wife is doing fine again too. It took a good nights rest for her to find her sense of humor.
> Duffy weighed in at 53.6 pounds and he's about a week past reaching 6 months so his growth rate has been right on track. We had interactions with several strange dogs in the waiting room and those went very well. He met an 8 year old female standard poodle and they greeted politely. Then he interacted with a huge pit bull and they stayed on friendly terms. Duffy instinctively went into a down position with the pit bull when they greeted. He's a typical over enthusiastic greeter and we need to find a trainer that can work with my schedule.


Hope you don't take it the wrong way, but I'm glad they think it's a uti. That's what it sounded like and hopefully Duffy will be back on track soon! Did you buy a new comforter yet?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"you might teach Duffy to stay off the furniture."
Point taken. The wife, in fact, is the one that taught him he could jump up on the bed.
Our bridge boy Buddy was always either sleeping at the foot of the bed or guarding the entrance to the bedroom on the floor. It just may be a little too soon for Duffy yet.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"Did you buy a new comforter yet?"
Not yet. I'll let her pick that out. I'm just going to take the "peed on" one to a laundry and have it cleaned. It's not ruined, just way too bulky for our washer / dryer and I'm not real keen on hanging out at a Laundromat for a couple of hours to do it myself.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Aha! It's her fault :




kellyguy said:


> "you might teach Duffy to stay off the furniture."
> Point taken. The wife, in fact, is the one that taught him he could jump up on the bed.
> Our bridge boy Buddy was always either sleeping at the foot of the bed or guarding the entrance to the bedroom on the floor. It just may be a little too soon for Duffy yet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Aha! It's her fault :


Barb, I am glad you pointed that out , I wanted to say that but I've already said to much in this thread. :yuck:
Kellyguy, my apology if I offended you of any way, I was just trying to easy your "worries". Peace?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"Kellyguy, my apology if I offended you of any way, I was just trying to easy your "worries". Peace?"

No need to apologize, no offence taken. Everyone on the forum generally has our babies interests in mind and I always respect that. Collectively there must be a millennium of experience to share and I value your opinion greatly. 
Many times I've found that worry, anxiety and frustration make things seem vastly different than they really are. It's been very helpful having your and others perspective and shared experiences and advice.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

When Wifely isn't happy, nobody is happy.

Hope the meds get Duff cleared up and back to normal.

Max


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So far so good. I was worried the amoxicillin would cause stool issues or allergic reactions but seems to be doing well. Duffy is easily the easiest dog I've ever had for putting the ear medicine in. He doesn't like it, but he doesn't fight it.


----------

